# Spanish terms



## dnjdery (Jan 25, 2006)

I have been checking out south american recipes and came across these term which i could not find definitions for. Can anyone help?


----------



## dnjdery (Jan 25, 2006)

Sorry, I forgot the terms.
Repollo 
colmadas
choclo 
locotos
achojchas 
paltas
tunta
bofe


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 25, 2006)

I found the following:

repollo = Cabbage
Choclo = small cuttlefish

I looked in Spanish and Portuguese translations and couldn't find the others.

Are they ingredients (nouns) or instructions (verbs)


----------



## dnjdery (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks! I believe they are all nouns.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 25, 2006)

There are lots of online translators, some better than others.

I found: paltas=pears tunta=tuna bofe=lung

Not sure if they are right though

This site Spanish food glossary  seems to contradict, though.

Rememeber that if they are Brazilian recipes, they might be Portuguese.  That site has some Port. translations too


----------



## buckytom (Jan 26, 2006)

i believe that colmadas means heaping, such as in a heaping tablespoon of flour. it also means filled, or overwhelming, but i think as far as a recipe goes, a cucharada colmadas means a heaping spoonful.

locotos are small bolivian peppers that are very hot. check this out: http://www.rocoto.com/photo/displayimage.php?album=15&pos=16

achojcha is a wild bolivian/mexican cucurbit, or cucumber, also known as caigua: http://www.perumarketplaces.com/ing/ficha_producto0.asp?Prod=8141&sector=1


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 26, 2006)

Dooah - Buckytom beat me!

I came up with the same site for the _locotos - _but more pictures.

A different but similar definition for achojcha (_cyclanthera spp_)- a form of a not so crisp cucumber from Northwest Argentina and Bolivia.

Colmada/Colmado is one of those fun words - what it means depends on how it is used. It probably means exactly what Buckytom said - heaping or full, unless it is used as a _noun_ and then it means a grocery store.


----------



## dnjdery (Jan 26, 2006)

Thank y'all for the help. Not only did i get the answers but as a result I found some great dictionaries. Muchas gracias!


----------



## berry4558 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Hi!!*



			
				dnjdery said:
			
		

> Sorry, I forgot the terms.
> Repollo
> colmadas
> choclo
> ...


Hi, the answers that everyone posted are GREAT!! here are a few that I found for you.

Repollo------------- CABBAGE
Colmadas---------- FULL, Overwhelming, Heaping in this case
Choclo ------------ Corn (In Venezuela)
Locotos----------- Peppers (Bolivia)
Achajchas--------- Cucumber (Native of Bolivia)
Paltas ------------ Avocado
Tunta ------------ Its is like a potato (native of Peru)
Bofe ------------- Lungs (they are cooked on the grill) Argentina

I hope they be of some help.

Buen Provecho!!!

Deloris


----------



## Mr_Dove (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm starting to guess that this must be a bolivian recipe Mmmm. Choclo means corn in Bolivia as well as Venezuela. Locotos is correct. It is a small hot pepper in Bolivia. Tunta is also correct. It is a special type of potato served only in Peru and Bolivia as far as I know.

Here is a long-ish article detailing the preparation of Tunta and Chuno.

*Chuño* and *Tunta* are two dried potato products developed in the footills of the Andes over 2,000 years ago. It is believed that the process was discovered accidentally, for it was only in certain climatic conditions where this could be accomplished. Every autumn, it was necessary to have long periods of sub-zero temperatures at night, followed by bright sunshine and drying winds during the day. The freshly dug potatoes would be washed without damaging the skin and laid out on straw for the necessary exposure to the frost. As soon as they thawed in the sunshine, they were trampled by bare-footed Indians who were able to leave the skins intact, but allowing the cells to rupture, causing the fluid to run. On the first pressing, over 30% of the fluid would be lost. These were then left to dry in the sun and the winds. This process was repeated for five consecutive days. From the sixth day onward, no further pressing took place. They were covered with enough straw that the depth would keep them from freezing at night. When the potatoes were as hard as rock, they were stored indefinitely where even minor exposures to dampness did not cause any harm. This product was called Chuño. When the people were ready to consume these dried potatoes, they only needed to add water and cook. It was calculated that for a month's rations of jerkey (dried llama meat) and Chuño, the total weight would be twenty pounds. The preparation of tunta began in a similar fashion, but included a soaking in a pond for about two months, followed by a period of sun-drying. 

Tunta, which is also called "white chuño", is pure white inside and readily disintegrates into a fine, white flour. Potatoes of this type were frost-proof, capable of indefinite storage, highly portable, and needed only water for reconstitution. Tunta was used like wheat flour in Europe and North America.


----------

